# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Проповедую буддизм через сеть.

## Unkle33

Для небуддистов я буддист. Для буддистов - небуддист. Мне пофиг. Эта фиговина работает - я её практикую.
У учения Будды есть только одна цель - снять боль, которой пропитана человеческая жизнь.
Всё остальное лишь слова. Буддизм - чисто практическое учение, во главу угла в котором ставится вопрос "что сделать чтобы..." а не поиск причин и виновных.
Если вам обещают плоды не в этой жизни - это вероятно что и не совсем-то буддизм.
Оно должно работать быстрее.
Короче, если вам совсем плохо и нечего терять - можете попробовать.
Что касается ВЕРЫ. Верить надо не в Будду, господин Будда умер, верить надо в его метод - верить хотя бы настолько, чтобы вам было не лень попробовать..

 Деньги типа пожертвований мне нафиг не нужны, не переживайте.

Почему я не считаю что самоубийство - выход.
Да потому что метания ума пока вы будете идти к краю крыши - это боль.
Один фиг, будете идти к краю крыши, потом передумаете, потом вернётесь, потом снова передумаете...
И всё это наматывание страданий. Вот по этой причине это и не выход.
И даже если вам удастся покончить с собой, больно будет родне - это тоже боль.
Боль надо успокаивать, а не рвать себе жилы.

Что я вам не обещаю. Не обещаю счастья. В буддизме этой цели нет. Есть только избавление.

зы: пробовал проповедовать на буддийских ресурсах - меня забанили. Там своих проповедников хватает. Да и не нужен буддизм буддистам. Буддизм - это покой небытия в этой жизни, но никак не ачивки и понты у кого духовность жирнее.

----------


## Unkle33

В общем для связи стучите в личку для начала. Там видно будет. 
Также можете спросить совета вообще если чо. 
Я полагаю старше большинства из вас и знаю как все симптомы депрессии развиваются и утихают в долгосрочном плане. 
Я не буду уговаривать вас жить "жизнь прекрасна". Вы сами в это не поверите. Но скажу всё как есть - пока живой, или надо получать удовольствие, или же лучше не рыпаться.

----------


## jozh

> Но скажу всё как есть - пока живой, или надо получать удовольствие, или же лучше не рыпаться.


 Да вы не буддист, вы эпикуреец!)

----------


## Unkle33

Эпикурейцы говорят безо всяких или - надо удовольствие.

----------


## jozh

> Эпикурейцы говорят безо всяких или - надо удовольствие.


 Я не думаю, что "или же лучше не рыпаться" - станет очень привлекательным для ваших будущих адептов. И эпикурейство не так просто устроено - надо удовольствие и все!)

----------


## Unkle33

> Я не думаю, что "или же лучше не рыпаться" - станет очень привлекательным для ваших будущих адептов.


 А что привлекательно? Когда надоест ощущать боль - на что угодно согласишься. Не?

Особенность буддизма как раз в том, что "нормальным" людям он не нужен. Ну накой нормальному челвоеку покой. Нормальные хотят ставить перед собой задачи и достигать успехов. Нормальные мечтают о силе перекроить вселенную под себя.

----------


## Unkle33

Сорян если получается флуд, что-то глючит при попытках редактировать сообщения с цитатами.
Буддизм не очень верно считать философией или религией. В отличие от философии в буддизме нет цели что-то объяснить, а в отличие от религии вера тоже не очень нужна, сверх того что нужно доверие методу.
Всё что есть в буддизме - цель снятия страданий + вполне конкретные методики, бОльшая часть из которых придуманы до Будды. Самые известные из них - дыхательные практики и т.д.
Короч, у меня есть некоторый практический опыт как можно сходить с ума иначе чем то что вы делаете сейчас, кому интересно - может найти себе бОлее интересное занятие, чем вены резать или ещё как-то себя мучить. От рЭзьбы по венам мало кто умирает, хотя да, стресс может кто-то так и снимет, а вот проблем с обществом становится ещё больше и вообще, больно и мучительно. Не советую увлекаться.
Сидеть депрессировать и мечтать сдохнуть тоже не ахти психопрактика, толку мало, расход психической энергии огромный, депресняк подобен алкоголизму, если поддаваться ему - срывается в запойное состояние. Потому нужно какое-то другое занятие, причем не только для рук, но и для ума в целом. 


Чем буддизм не является.
Это не архитектура (ступы вместо куполов).
Это не причесон (был бородат стал лысым).
Это не одежда (был в черном стал желтым).
Это не молитва (было отче-наш, стали мантры).
Это не пластиковый пупсик Будды в красном уголке вместо распятия.
Это не поклонение священнику.
Это не... 
...в общем всё что по ящику показывают - не буддизм, а клоуны ряженые, для тех кому захотелось забацать христианство на восточный манер.

----------


## June

> У учения Будды есть только одна цель - снять боль


 Unkle33, ты считаешь эту цель правильной? Почему?




> Буддизм - чисто практическое учение, во главу угла в котором ставится вопрос "что сделать чтобы..." а не поиск причин и виновных.


 Ты считаешь поиск причин неправильным занятием? Почему?

----------


## Unkle33

> Unkle33, ты считаешь эту цель правильной? Почему?
> Ты считаешь поиск причин неправильным занятием? Почему?


 Поиск причин нужен лишь в рамках решения проблемы, а не ради общей эрудированности. Я не говорю что в Буддизме нет никаких объяснений. Но объяснения не являются ценностью. В науке есть объяснение "потому что законы природы". В религии "пути господни неисповедимы". Оба объяснения объясняют всё, но не дают ничего. В буддизме подобное философствование считается неважным.

----------


## Unity

Полностью поддерживаю. 
"Любое из состояний - мысль" (с) тов. Будда. 
Любая депрессия и хроническая "суицидальная" мания (длиной в много-много лет) - завсегда последствие _ошибок мышления_, следствие наличия искажённых, ложных шаблонов интерпретации всяческий событий окружающей среды, вследствие чего множество людей скатывается к "жизни" в мрачной виртуальности своего внутреннего диалога - наяву их больше нет. Оные самозабвенно строят личный/персональный Ад - говоря с собой "О страшных вещах" и "Настройках реальности, кои невозможно принять/констатировать/как-то пережить".

----------


## Unkle33

Думаю я зря написал "проповедую". От проповедей у людей скулы как от лимонного сока сводит, какая в проповедях тоска и безнадёга. Буддизм - это не то что проповедуется, это то чему учатся и что делают. Т.к. это не путь понимания, а путь тренировок. Если мышцы качаются в качалке, координация движений качается во время игры в мячик, логика качается в школе на метематике, точно также прокачивается эмоциональная сфера. Т.е. можно натренироваться быть счастливым. Точно также как местные корифеи просто прокачивают депрессию. Именно этот порочный круг привыкать придумывать себе страдания и нужно разрывать. Иначе так и будете из одной депрессии прыгать в другую на протяжении всей жизни.

----------


## June

> точно также прокачивается эмоциональная сфера.


 Сначала нужно прокачать дремучее невежество. Чтобы, сидя под электрической лампочкой и тыкая пальчиком в гаджет, его хватило для фразы "наука не даёт ничего".

----------


## Unkle33

> Сначала нужно прокачать дремучее невежество. Чтобы, сидя под электрической лампочкой и тыкая пальчиком в гаджет, его хватило для фразы "наука не даёт ничего".


 О, вот вы куда...
Ну вы похоже что обычный "сансарный" человек. Из тех что блуждает в своих грёзах. Даже не попробовали разобраться, а со своим мнением сразу пришли и всё объяснили. Сами себе что-то придумали, сами это опровергли.

Вы даже небось не слышали про "благородный метод" или "метод благородных", как называли метод учеников Будды - прежде чем судить о чем-то, Будда требовал хотя бы посмотреть это на практике.
И в буддизме есть только одна сверхспособность уровня полного просветления - это умение проникать в умы других людей. Её очень тяжело вкачать, почти нереально. Хочешь летать - тебе самолёт, хочешь проходить сквозь горы - ищи тоннель, а "проникновение в умы" требует слушать и вникать в идеи собеседника прежде чем ляпать чушь.

Ну а про науку. Наука депрессии не лечит. Только купирует на срок действия химии. А далее или человек выкарабкивается сам, или же становится постоянным клиентом в дурдоме. Если не верится, то тогда смотреть на год вашей и моей регистрации. За столько лет наука могла бы 100500 раз вылечить любую излечимую болячку.

----------


## June

> прежде чем судить о чем-то, Будда требовал хотя бы посмотреть это на практике.


 Не понял, что вы хотели сказать. Посмотреть со стороны? Я бывал в странах, в которых буддизм распространён довольно широко, видел буддистов и церемонии, которые они устраивают в своих храмах. Посмотреть разок можно, но поучаствовать в этом мне не захотелось. Посмотрим на Индию, на территории которой это всё зародилось и сейчас пользуется популярностью. Там процветают нищета и антисанитария. Страна занимает первое место в мире по числу эмигрантов. Плохо там людям. Уезжают работать таксистами в Нью-Йорк, поближе к науке и антидепрессантам.

Или вы имели в виду - попробовать на себе? Вы этому принципу сами следуете? Вы высказали своё суждение о науке и религии. Вы это всё на себе пробовали? Прямо всё-всё? И то, что предлагает психиатрия, а там много разных школ и направлений, и то, что предлагают разные направления разговорной психотерапии? Бека, Эллиса и всех-всех-всех?

А религию? Вы все направления христианства перепробовали? И православие, и католицизм, и со Свидетелями Иеговы по квартирам ходили? Там ещё есть адвентисты какого-то дня и прочие баптисты. А мусульманство, в котором тоже не одно течение? Кстати, на востоке во многих странах процветает смесь буддизма и анимизма. Вы домики для духов строили? Ритуалы взаимодействия с ними исполняли? А есть ещё древнегреческие боги, бог Ра, иудаизм, зароастризм и т.д. и т.п.. На территории России до христианства процветало язычество. Человечество за годы своего существования понапридумывало себе сотни разных богов.

Я не буддист, и что там Будда от кого требовал, для меня не является обязательным. Если лично для вас это важно, попробуйте на практике, для начала, хотя бы все религии. А лет через пятьсот, по оптимистичной оценке, отпишитесь о результатах)

----------


## Unkle33

> Не понял, что вы хотели сказать.


 Что вы малость не в теме.
Вы уверены что в "буддийских" странах видели буддистов, а может вы видели ряженых клоунов, которых вы сочли за буддистов? Буддизм - это практика, и что же там эти клоуны практиковали? Буддизм - это не религия ВОВСЕ, это цель. Цель освобождения от страданий. Эта цель рассыпается во множество методов.
Мне не понятно, к чему ваш шквал вопросов и интерес к перечислению религий, богов и прочего. Может, вы считаете буддизм верой в бога? Если так, то вы хоть одного из богов в буддизме назвать-то можете? Если вы считаете что Будда - это бог, то вы в буддизме знаете чуть меньше чем ничего.

По вашим вопросам. Науку я пробовал на себе. Вы знаете сайт "elementy.ru"? Большую часть статей из новостей науки с этого сайта я прочитал в своё время, причём сразу в неделю их появления.

Религии я тоже пробовал, хоть и поверхностно. 
По другим религиям, у меня есть коран, даже на письменном столе под рукой лежит. Я его читал и подчёркивал незнакомые слова. Мне интересно это было зачесть.
Я прочитал этим летом "Бхагавад-гиту" и "Шримад-бхагаватам", это из индуизма.
Я прочитал первые несколько из первых книг Кастанеды.
Про христианство молчу, оно у всех и так на слуху.
Я находил интересные моменты в Лукьяненко и в Пелевине и вижу что эти люди умели медитировать.
Да, меня интересует нестандартное восприятие реальности. Мне интересно посмотреть на других людей и понять логику их восприятия мира. У всех людей есть определённые правила построения мыслей. Мне это было интересно увидеть. Хотя бы по той причине чтобы понять как их потом поменять.

Но скорее похоже что вы решили задавить тему своим остроумием. Вот от этой привычки и должен бы избавлять буддизм. Это неблагая цель, а значит вы пожнёте неблагие плоды.

----------


## June

> Мне не понятно, к чему ваш шквал вопросов


 Не понимаете? Тогда давайте вернёмся к моему первому вопросу и разберём его подробно. Вопрос был о цели, которую вы назвали единственной – снять боль. Почему вы считаете эту цель правильной? Я задал этот вопрос не из праздного любопытства, а потому, что считаю эту цель ложной и вредной. И не я один так считаю.

Для начала давайте разберёмся, зачем вообще человеку боль. Ведь всё или почти всё в человеке и в других животных для чего-нибудь нужно. Глаза позволяют видеть, уши слышать, лёгкие снабжают тело кислородом и освобождают от углекислого газа. Ноги позволяют ходить, крылья летать, плавники плавать. А зачем нужна боль? Ведь она есть не только у человека. Другие животные, рыбы и птицы тоже её чувствуют. Похоже, штука необходимая. Так зачем же она нужна? Есть какие-нибудь идеи?

----------


## Unkle33

June, вы такой умный, что я не буду тягаться с вами в остроумии. Кому настолько больно, что ради снятия боли готов даже самоубиться, я помогу снять боль менее деструктивными методами. А вы пишите, пишите.

----------


## June

Не только остроумие движет мною, Unkle33, но и сострадание, человеколюбие и жизненный опыт. Если человек с гнойным аппендицитом обратится к врачу и этот врач проведёт ему аппендэктомию по всем написанным кровью правилам, человек с большой вероятностью выживет. Если врач такого пациента только обезболит, пациент проживёт ещё несколько дней, без боли, а затем, с большой вероятностью, умрёт. И касается это не только гнойного аппендицита, но и многих других телесных и ментальных заболеваний. Хороший врач устраняет не симптомы, а проблему, их вызывающую. Если мы говорим о ментальных проблемах, то опытный психотерапевт может довольно быстро избавить человека от депрессии или тревоги. На какое-то время. Но опытный и человеколюбивый психотерапевт этого делать не станет, потому что понимает: если не устранить проблему, вызвавшую депрессию, проблема продолжит разрушать жизнь этого человека, и боль со временем вернётся. Жаль только, опытных и человеколюбивых чертовски мало. Куда ни плюнь, кругом одни обезболеватели.

----------


## Unkle33

> Если врач такого пациента только обезболит


 Сначала надо обезболить, потом оперировать. Если оперировать без обезболивания, то с высокой вероятностью оперируемый сдохнет от болевого шока.

Я нигде не сказал, что "только буддизм, только хардкор". Хотите пить пилюльки - да милости прошу. Я не ревнивый. Можете даже к батюшке в православный храм ходить одновременно. Но пилюльки через полгода выйдут на уровень "гомеостаз". Т.е. пить будете, а радости от них уже не будет. К этому моменту и надо решить проблему. Решением пробелмы является наблюдение своей жизни в спокойных условиях, что в общем-то и есть главный буддийский метод. В большинстве случаев депрессия только усиливает проблемы в обществе, делая человека профнепригодным, нелюдимым и нелюбимым, так что депрессия - это само по себе плохо. 

Любите врачей-терапевтов? Да замечательно. В буддизме терапия ведётся под гипнозом, только и врач, и гипнотизёр, и пациент - это одно лицо. Способ погружения в гипнотическое состояние отстранённости и есть НОУ-ХАУ. Т.е. человек отстраняется от ситуации и смотрит на себя со стороны. Потом возвращается назад в себя, и так несколько раз, до полного понимания как его ситуация выглядит объективно.

----------


## Unkle33

И хороший психотерапевт это очень хорошо, но он и стоит подороже элитной проститутки в пересчете на часовую встречу. Это вам не психиатр, который даст пачку колёс, которые дадут эйфорию на пару месяцев. И "принимать" хорошего врача надо очень часто. У людей из народа ТАКИХ денег просто нет и быть не может, даже если небогатые родители что-то дадут, то это капля в море, разовая встреча с терапевтом как разовый поход в качалку - тут ИМХО надо ходить к врачу 2 раза в неделю по часу, минимум. Тут же на форуме полагаю на 50% несчастные влюблённые студенты у которых шиш в кармане. Буддизм - это средство для бедных, когда сам себе мозги штопаешь. А терапевты - это для зажравшихся миллионеров. 
И я знаю что часто несчастных самоубийц тащат к платным врачам - это чаще всего после неудачной попытки, когда проблема налицо, оставляя там у врачей десятки зарплат несчастных предков, а дальше родители нет-нет, но попрекают своих детишек "смотри сколько на тебя бабла потрачено, а ты..." - вот такое дело часто тоже сводит всю пользу от хороших врачей к нулю и ещё больше подрывает веру людей в свои силы. Что буддизм основан на вере - да, но это вера в свои силы, не более. Будда смог и мы не хуже.

----------


## Unkle33

О психиатрах. Хорошие психиатры тоже на вес золота. Я в своё время нашел - золотой человек, не стал меня даже регистрировать, так что отработал бесплатно... Я его даже "духовным учителем" среди друзей называл.

----------


## Unkle33

Попробую прояснить суть вещей. Ключевые слова - это игра, и это жизнь, и это время. То время, которое относительно. То, которое замедляется сидя на сковородке и проносится в лёт в дни покоя. И речь про игру в жизнь, и игру в творение времени, творение жизни. Так вот время - это цепь событий. Деньги, секс, наркотики - это всего лишь способ создать себе события, создать себе ощущение времени. Ну а события это почти всегда какая-то боль. И только не говорите, что цель игры - это счастье, цель игры скорее похожа на боль. Все компьютерные игры тому подтверждение - лёгкая победа никому не нужна, а в безнодёжные безвыигрышные игры можно играть годами. После победы люди чутка повышают уровень. Так вот суть игры брать что ни попадя, безразлично что - и делать это небезразличным для вас. Так вы творите своё время, творите своё бытие, творите жизнь. 

Так вот вас, форумчан, отличает от всех нормальных людей как раз жадность и неумеренность в игромании - вы играете слишком много, слишком серьёзно, ваши маховики времени раскручены до предела. Притормозить бы вас надо. Вам кажется что вы ищете смерти, но реально вы как раз увлеклись жизнью слишком серьёзно.

Да, это я объяснил почти что в небуддийских терминах, но суть не меняет. Стремление к смерти и стремление ослабить творение бытия - это совершенно разное.
Разное как нормально остановить авто и выйти, или как жать на газ до предела пока авто не влетит в столб и вылететь.

----------

